# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الثلاثاء 9 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الثلاثاء التاسع من مارس ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م




#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي 

#الكاف يكشف تفاصيل شكوى سيمبا ضد المريخ
#الاحمر يواجه الخيالة بالخرطوم.. والنابي يكشف الجديد عن اسباب اقالته. 
#النابي : رفضت اوامر سوداكال فانهى خدماتي. 
#حمزة داؤد يغيب امام سيمبا.... والنيجيري ينهي ازمه الدفاع امام الخيالة
#ضياء الدين يعود للدفاع.. وتمبش الخيار الوحيد المتاح... والإصابة تبعد أحمد عبدالعظيم.
#الاحمر يمضي قدما نحو الديمقراطية... النظام الأساسي للمريخ اليوم بدار النادي وفتح باب الطعون في العضوية 
#المجلس يكلف اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد بالإشراف على الجمعية العمومية.
#هلال الساحل يعود لسكة الانتصارات ويهزم توتي برباعية. 
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... الشفافية المزعومة.

#الاحمر الوهاج

#النابي : نقص الهيكلة الإدارية افقد المريخ هويتة.
#كلارك يتعاقد... يظهر في تدريب الأمس بتصريحات مثيرة والاحمر يواجه هلال الفاشر عصرا.
#مدرب احمال المريخ يتعهد برفع لياقة لاعبي المريخ.
#توني ايدجو تحت الأنظار لتقديم أفضل أداء.
#سيمبا يشكو المريخ للكاف.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




الاثنين 8 مارس 2021
منزل الزعيم ود الياس
الموضوع : حل الأزمة المريخية بتوافق مكونات المجتمع المريخي

تم الاتفاق بين مجلس إدارة المريخ .. واتحاد جماهير المريخ  على الاتي  :

1/ تكوين لجنة عضوية مشتركة تضم  10 أعضاء من كل اتجاه
2 / يحق للعضو الذي قام بتجديد عضويته حضور الجمعية العمومية لاجازة النظام الأساسي 
3 / لا يحق للعضو الذي لم يكمل العام لاكتساب العضوية حضور جمعية اجازة النظام الأساسي
4 / تسلم كشوفات عضوية اتحاد الجماهير والعائد المادي من تجديد العضوية واكتسابها للسيد محمد الياس محجوب ليقوم بتوريدها لصالح نادي المريخ 
5 / موعد الجمعية العمومية لاجازة النظام الأساسي هو 27 مارس حسب الخطاب الصادر من الاتحاد العام

6 / مراجعة البرنامج الإلكتروني للعضوية بواسطة لجنة فنية مختصة

7 / يقوم المجلس بتسليم  نسخة من النظام الأساسي المجاز بواسطة الاتحاد العام  لأعضاء الجمعية

8 / يتم تكوين لجان مشتركة من الجانبين لإدارة الجمعية العمومية
9 / يتم تكوين لجنة استئنافات مشتركة
10 / تقوم اللجنة المشتركة بمراجعة العضوية
11 / يتم نشر الاتفاق في الموقع الرسمي للنادي فورا

وقع عن المجلس.. السيد آدم عبدالله سوداكال

عن اتحاد الجماهير .. السيد بدرالدين عبدالله النور


عن مجلس الشورى .. السيد محمد الياس محجوب


الشهود على الاتفاق
م فاروق شيخنا
لواء عبدالمنعم النزير
جمال النفراوي
خالد زروق
حسن ادريس

لؤي الحلاوي

والله خير الشاهدين







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا :



سمبا التنزاني يشكو المريخ في الثلاثي الموقوف
Hisham Abdalsamad 

في مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل قدم نادي سمبا التنزاني شكوى رسمية للأتحاد الفريقي لكرة القدم الكاف محتجا على اقدام نادي المريخ بأشراك الثلاثي الموقوف بأمر الاتحاد السوداني للكرة في مباراة الفريقين التي انتهت بالتعادل السلبي .

وقدم نادي سمبا شكواه مدعوما بمستند خطاب اتحاد الكرة الخاص بأيقاف الثلاثي وطالب الكاف بنقاط المباراة .

وكان ان اشرك مدرب المريخ السابق نصرالدين النابي اللاعبين رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس بموجب خطاب تطمين من رئيس النادي ادم سوداكال الذي افاد فية بصحة مشاركة اللاعبين الموقوفين بعد مراجعة القوانين واللوائح .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المران شهد حضور رئيس المريخ ونوابه



الأحمر يختتم تحضيراته لهلال الفاشر والإنجليزي لي كلارك يشرف على أول تدريباته مع الفرقة الحمراء ويخاطب اللاعبين
المعد البدني إسلام جمال يشرف على التدريب البدني ويحث اللاعبين على الإجتهاد
Hisham Abdalsamad 

شهد مران المريخ الختامي لمباراة هلال الفاشر  الذي أقيم في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم الإثنين حضور رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة ممثلين في الأستاذ الصادق صالح جابر نائب الرئيس للشؤون المالية والإستثمار والأستاذ علي أبشر نائب الرئيس للشؤون الإدارية والقانونية إضافة لعضو المجلس الأستاذ عمر محمد عبدالله .


وكان مران الفريق الختامي قد شهد في بدايته مخاطبة المدير الفني الإنجليزي لي كلارك للاعبين مبتدراً حديثه بالترحيب بهم ومبيناً انه سيمنح الجميع فرصتهم للعب كرة القدم وانه من المهم ان يستمتع الجميع بلعب كرة القدم .

 وأوضح لي كلارك انه سيكون هنالك خطة واضحة وانه من المهم ان يحترم الجميع الزمن وأن يكون الجميع مستعد في الوقت المحدد للتدريبات .


وشدد المدير الفني الجديد على إحترام الوقت وكشف المدرب الإنجليزي ان الفرصة ستكون متاحة امام جميع اللاعبين للإنتقال للعب في أوربا حال إجتهدوا موضحاً انه يملك علاقات واسعة لتمهيد ذلك لهم .


وطلب لي كلارك من اللاعبين الإستمتاع باللعب والتعبير عن أنفسهم داخل الملعب بصورة جيدة مشدداً على أهمية إحترام الفريق الذي يلعبون فيه .

ومن جانبه قال المعد البدني إسلام جمال انه من المهم أن يتوفر الإحترام بين الجميع موضحاً ان سيعمل على رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية و الإنتقال بمستوى اللاعبين لمراحل متقدمة .

وعقب ذلك إنخرط الفريق في تدريبات بدنية مكثفة تحت إشراف المعد البدني إسلام جمال ليختتم بعدها المران بتقسيمة بين الأخضر والأحمر .


وقد قام المعد البدني إسلام جمال بالإشراف مباشرة على علاج النجم عماد الصيني الذي يعاني من إصابة على مستوى العضلة الأمامية كما قام كذلك بوضع مران خاص للكابتن رمضان عجب .

ويواجه المريخ في الرابعة إلا ربع من عصر الثلاثاء نادي هلال الفاشر بملعب إستاد الخرطوم ضمن مباريات بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز .












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لأول مرة منذ جلوسه على سدة رئاسة المريخ :



آدم سوداكال يصل فرع الرياضة العسكري لمتابعة تدريب المريخ 

Hisham Abdalsamad 


وصل رئيس نادي المريخ ادم سوداكال الي فرع الرياضة العسكري لحضور تدريب الفريق بحضور الصادق مادبو علي ابشر وعمر محمد عبدالله .


وتعتبر هذة هي الزيارة الأولى لآدم سوداكال لحضور تدريب للفريق منذ تسلمه رئاسة مجلس ادارة النادي من قبل ثلاثة مواسم .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيمبا يدعم شكواه ضد المريخ بقرار الإستئنافات

  علم "#سبورتاق" بأن نادي "سيمبا" التنزاني، قد أكمل شكواه للإتحاد  الإفريقي اليوم الإثنين بعد تقديمه لإعتراض قبل المواجهة، ضد منافسه  "المريخ" في الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا والتي  جرت يوم السبت الماضي بإستاد الهلال وانتهت بالتعادل السلبي.

 وطعن النادي التنزاني في مشاركة الثنائي "رمضان عجب" و "بخيت خميس" لإيقافهما من قِبل الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مدة "6" أشهر.

 وبحسب متابعات "سبورتاق" فإن "سيمبا" تحصل على نسخة من قرار لجنة الإستئنافات التي أيدت قرار لجنة الإنضباط بايقاق اللاعبين.

 يذكر أن "لجنة الانضباط" اوقعت عقوبة الإيقاف مدة ستة أشهر في حق ثلاثي  المريخ "رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، بخيت خميس" لتوقيعهم لعقدين مع ناديين  مختلفين هما "المريخ" و"الهلال".

 ويتصدر "سيمبا التنزاني" المجموعة التي تضم كل من: "الأهلي المصري، فيتا  كلوب الكنغولي، المريخ" برصيد سبع نقاط، فيما يقبع الأخير في المركز الرابع  برصيد نقطة وحيدة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الجول.. يستعرض ابعاد شكوى "التنزاني" ضد الـمـــريــخ

  استعرض موقع "في الجول" حسابات شكوى "سيمبا التنزاني" في قانونية مشاركة  لاعبي المريخ "عجب وبخيت" وأوضح ملابسات القرار المتوقع حسب لوائح "الكاف"  في حالة قبول الشكوى وثبوت المخالفة، على النحو الآتي:

 تنص لائحة دوري أبطال إفريقيا بأن النادي الذي يشرك لاعباً لا يحق له المشاركة في البطولة، يُستبعد منها.

 "سيمبا التنزاني" كان قد شكا "المريخ" بسبب مشاركة اللاعبين "رمضان عجب"  و"بخيت خميس" الموقوفين من الاتحاد السوداني لمدة "6" أشهر بسبب التوقيع  لناديين.

 وتقول النقطة العاشرة في بند العقوبات في لائحة دوري أبطال إفريقيا:  "النادي الذي يزور في إثبات شخصية لاعب، أو يسمح للاعب موقوف أو غير مؤهل  بالمشاركة في مباراة، يخسر تلك المباراة، ويُستبعد من البطولة تماماً بعد  إثبات التهمة من قبل اللجنة المنظمة في كاف".

 ماذا يحدث لنتائج الفريق؟!

 تقول النقطة "14" من لوائح دوري أبطال إفريقيا الخاصة بانسحاب الفرق، إنه  إذا انسحب فريق من البطولة بعد لعب النصف الأول من دور المجموعات، تُحتسب  نتائجه بفوز الفريق المنافس "3-0".

 وبالتالي، لن يتم إلغاء نتائج "المريخ" في دور المجموعات، لأنه لعب "3" مباريات في المجموعة الأولى.

 إلغاء النتائج كان فقط سيحدث لو حدثت الواقعة التي أشتكى "سيمبا" بسببها في المباراة الأولى أو الثانية من دور المجموعات.

 وتعادل "سيمبا" مع "المريخ" سلبياً في الخرطوم في الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة الأولى من دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

 ويتصدر "سيمبا" المجموعة بـ"7"نقاط، أمام "فيتا كلوب" و"الأهلي" بـ"4"نقاط، والمريخ بنقطة واحدة يتذيل المجموعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						رسميًا..الإنجليزي لي كلارك يوقّع عقدًا مع نادي المريخ السوداني

  لي كلارك يوقع عقدًا مع المريخ السوداني





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفق المكتب الإعلامي.
أعلن نادي المريخ السوداني عن توقيعه لعقدٍ رسمي مع المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك، لمدة موسمٍ واحدٍ.



وقال  النادي وفق المكتب الإعلامي، الأثنين،” وقّع رسميًا ظهر اليوم الإثنين  المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك عقده مع النادي لمدة موسم واحد كما وقّع المعد  البدني المصري إسلام جمال عقده مع النادي”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						قال إنّه سيمهّد طريق الاحتراف للاعبين..مدرب المريخ الجديد يعلن عن سياسته
 

  مدرب المريخ الجديد




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
احترام الوقت شعار رفعه الإنجليزي لي كلارك.
أعلن مدرب المريخ السوداني، الإنجليزي لي كلارك، عن سياسته مبكرًا مع  الفريق في المستقبل، مبينًا أنّه سيمنح الجميع فرصة اللعب، مطالبًا لاعبيه  بالاستمتاع.



وقال  لي كلارك في مخاطبته للاعبي المريخ في مران، الأثنين” من المهم أنّ يستمتع  الجميع بلعب كرة القدم، وسيكون هنالك خطة واضحةً، وأنّه من المهم أنّ  يحترم الجميع الزمن وأن يكون الجميع مستعدّ في الوقت المحدد للتدريبات”.
وشدّد المدرب الإنجليزي على احترام الوقت، كاشفًا عن أنّ الفرصة ستكون  متاحةً أمام جميع اللاعبين للانتقال للعب في أوروبا حال الاجتهاد.
وأضاف” أملك علاقات واسعة لتمهيد ذلك لكم”.



وأردف” أطالبكم بالاستمتاع باللعب والتعبير عن أنفسكم داخل الملعب بصورةٍ جيدّة”.
والأثنين، أدّى المريخ تدريبًا على ملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري، تحت  إشراف لي كلارك، استعدادًا لمباراة الغد أمام هلال الفاشر، في الدوي  السوداني الممتاز.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميًا.. سيمبا يشكو المريخ للكاف
القاهرة - كريم البكري




جانب من اللقاء
تلقى  الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم، شكوى رسمية من سيمبا التنزاني ضد المريخ  السوداني، بعد مواجهة الفريقين، السبت الماضي، في ثالث جولات دور المجموعات  بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وقدم سيمبا، الشكوى، لأن المريخ أشرك لاعبين  جرى إيقافهما لمدة 6 أشهر من طرف الاتحاد السوداني، بسبب التوقيع لناديين  في وقت واحد، وهما رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس.

يذكر  أن مباراة المريخ وسيمبا انتهت بالتعادل السلبي، ليرتفع رصيد سيمبا إلى 7  نقاط في صدارة المجموعة، يليه فيتا كلوب ثم الأهلي المصري برصيد 4 نقاط،  أما المريخ يمتلك نقطة وحيدة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لي كلارك يبدأ مهمته مع المريخ بوعد وطلب
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




لي كلارك
بدأ  الإنجليزي لي كلارك مهمته مع المريخ السوداني، بالإشراف على أول حصة  تدريبية مساء اليوم الإثنين، بملعب إدارة الرياضة العسكرية، بمعاونة مدرب  التأهيل والأحمال الجديد المصري إسلام جمال.

وحضر التدريب، رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال، ونائباه الصادق صالح جابر وعلي أبشر، إضافة لعضو المجلس عمر محمد عبد الله.
وقال المدير الفني، إنه سيمنح جميع اللاعبين فرصة المشاركة، ومن المهم أن يستمتع الجميع بلعب كرة القدم.

وأضاف: "ستكون هناك خطة واضحة، ومن المهم أن يكون الجميع مستعدا في الوقت المحدد للتدريبات".

وزاد: "الفرصة متاحة لجميع اللاعبين للانتقال إلى أوروبا بشرط الاجتهاد، حيث يملك علاقات واسعة تمهّد ذلك".

من  جهته، قال المعد البدني إسلام جمال، إنه سيعمل على رفع معدلات اللياقة  البدنية في الفريق، والانتقال بمستوى اللاعبين لمراحل متقدمة.

وأشرف إسلام جمال مباشرة على علاج عماد الصيني الذي يعاني من إصابة على مستوى العضلة الأمامية، كما وضع برنامجا تدريبيا لرمضان عجب.

يذكر أن المريخ سيواجه هلال الفاشر، عصر غد الثلاثاء، بملعب ستاد الخرطوم، بالدوري السوداني الممتاز.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البريميرليج يقتحم مواجهتي الهلال والمريخ في الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الهلال والمريخ

يخوض  الهلال والمريخ، عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، مواجهتين مختلفتين في الدوري السوداني،  حيث يتولى قيادة الفريقين فنيا، مدربان خاضا تجربة العمل في البريميرليج.

الهلال  متصدر الدوري السوداني برصيد 28 نقطة، سيلعب أمام المريخ الفاشر بستاد  الجوهرة الزرقاء، في الرابعة إلا الربع مساء، تحت أنظار مديره الفني الجديد  البرتغالي ريكاردو فورموسينيو، المتوقع وصوله السودان فجر الثلاثاء.

وعمل فورمسينيو مساعدا لمواطنه البرتغالي مورينيو في عدد من الأندية الأوروبية، بينها مانشستر يونايتد وتوتنهام.

ومن  المقرر أن يحضر فورمسينيو مباراة الهلال أمام المريخ الفاشر، ضمن الجولة  14 بالمسابقة، وهي المواجهة التي سيشرف عليها كمال الشغيل، الذي ستكون  مهمته سهلة أمام متذيل الترتيب (8 نقاط).

ويشهد ستاد حليم/شداد،  مباراة المريخ والهلال الفاشر، عصر غد الثلاثاء، تحت قيادة المدير الفني  الجديد للمريخ، لاعب نيوكاسل السابق لي كلارك، الذي وجد نفسه في مواجهة  بالدوري، بعد حصة تدريبية واحدة خاضها مع الفريق اليوم.

ويحتل المريخ المركز الثاني في المسابقة برصيد 25 نقطة، بينما يأتي الهلال الفاشر في المركز 12 بـ15 نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						تقليص عقوبة إيقاف رئيس الاتحاد الإفريقي أحمد أحمد 

  المدغشقري أحمد أحمد 


 

وكالات: باج نيوز
مهّدت لانتخاب الجنوب إفريقي باتريس موتسيبي في الثاني عشر من مارس.
قلّصت محكمة التحكيم الرياضية، الاثنين، عقوبة إيقاف رئيس الاتحاد  الإفريقي لكرة القدم الملغاشي أحمد أحمد من خمس سنوات إلى سنتين، ممهدة  لانتخاب الجنوب إفريقي باتريس موتسيبي في 12 مارس المقبل في الرباط بعد  انسحاب جميع منافسيه.



وقالت  المحكمة في بيان إنّ استئناف أحمد ضد قرار غرفة الحكم في الاتحاد الدولي  (فيفا) الصادر في نوفمبر 2020 بعد إيقافه بقضايا فساد “.
وأشارت بحسب ما ذكرت وكالة بي ان سبورتس، إلى أنّه تم تقليص مدّة  الإيقاف لعامين اعتبارًا من اليوم، ناقص فترة الإيقاف التي خدمها بالفعل  بين 19 نوفمبر 2020 و29 يناير 2021، كما تم تقليص الغرامة إلى 50 ألف فرنك  سويسري”.
وكان وزير الصيد الملغاشي السابق قد أوقف لفترة قصيرة وخضع للتحقيق في فرنسا في يونيو 2019 بشبهات فساد قبل إخلاء سبيله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلطت قناة الاهلي الضو علي شكوي سيمبا في مشازكة لاعبي المريخ .عجب. وخميس. وذكر عادل القيعي مدير تعاقدات النادي .اذا لم يرسل الاتحاد السوداني اخطار للاتحاد الافريقي عن ايقاف اللاعبين تعتبر العقوبه شان داخلي .وذكر ان هذه الحالة حدثت كثيرا في مصر واستدل القيعي بمؤمن زكريا الذي وقع عقدين مع الاهلي والزمالك واختار الاهلي .وعوقب من قبل الاتحاد المصري بشهر .وكان يشارك مع الاهلي خارجيا في فترة العقوبه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة



د. مزمل أبو القاسم
الكاف.. بؤرة العفن

* نقلت الأنباء خبر فوز الجنوب إفريقي باترس موتسيبي (الرئيس الحالي لنادي صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي) برئاسة الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم بالتزكية، عقب انسحاب منافسيه الأربعة من الانتخابات التي ستجرى في المغرب بعد أيام من الآن، وهم أوغستين سونغور، رئيس الاتحاد السنغالي، وجاك أنوما، الرئيس الفخري للاتحاد الإيفواري، والمدغشقري أحمد أحمد، الرئيس المنتهية ولايته للكاف، وأحمد ولد يحيى، رئيس الاتحاد الموريتاني لكرة القدم.
* سبق لنا أن كتبنا في هذه المساحة عن مساندة السويسري جياني إنفانتينو رئيس الفيفا للملياردير الجنوب إفريقي، ودعمه له وحضه للاتحادات الإفريقية الوطنية على التصويت له صراحةً، وقد أكدت جولة إنفانتيو صحة تلك المعلومات، بعد أن طلب صراحةً من د. كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم دعم موتسيبي في الانتخابات.
* شملت جولة إنفانتينو رواندا وموريتانيا وإفريقيا الوسطى والسنغال وكينيا والسودان، وكانت انتخابية المقاصد، ولا علاقة لها بمشروع التطوير من قريبٍ أو بعيد، ويبدو أنها حققت مرادها، وبلغت منتهاها بفوز الثري الجنوب إفريقي بالتزكية.
* أكدت الجولة أن الفساد المستشري في عالم كرة القدم يبدأ من الفيفا ولا ينتهي بها، لأن إنفانتينو لا ولن يجرؤ على القيام بجولة مماثلة في أنحاء أوروبا قبل أي انتخابات مقبلة للاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم، علماً أن إنفانتينو نفسه لم يسلم من اتهامات الفساد، بل يواجه تحقيقات جنائية في بلاده حالياً.
* سيخلف موتسيبي المدغشقري الفاسد أحمد أحمد، ونتوقع أن لا تتغير أحوال الكاف في العهد الجديد، لعدة أسباب، أولها أن الكاف موبوء بالفساد، وتضعب تنقيته من الأدران التي تغطي كامل بدنه.
* ثانيها أن الرئيس الجديد لا يمتلك أي خبرات نوعية في مجال الإدارة الرياضية والتخطيط الرياضي، إذ لم يسبق له أن عمل في اتحاد جنوب إفريقيا لكرة القدم، ولم يتول إدارة أي نادٍ في بلاده، قبل أن يستخدم ثروته الطائلة التي جناها من التنقيب عن الذهب والماس في شراء نادي صن دوانز قبل سنوات من الآن.
* ثالث الأسباب أن منافسات الكاف تخلو من النزاهة، سيما في ملف التحكيم الذي تفوح منه روائح العفن والرشوة، بفساد مشهر للمسئولين عن لجنة الحكام، وعدد من أبرز الحكام الأفارقة!
* شاهدنا جميعاً الظلم الفاحش الذي أوقعه طاقم التحكيم السنغالي بقيادة الحكم ماغيتا نداي على الهلال في مباراته أمام شباب بلوزداد الجزائري، حينما منح الفريق الجزائري هدفاً من حالة تسلل لا تفوت على أعمى، قبل أن يهديه ركلة جزاء وهمية في آخر دقيقة، أكدت فساد الحكم وأثبتت عليه تهمة الارتشاء.
* تدخلت عدالة السماء لتنقذ الهلال من هزيمة غير مستحقة، وتحرم بلوزداد من فوز رخيص.
* تمتد أوجه فساد الكاف إلى الطريقة المُريبة التي تُجرى بها قرعة الأدوار الأولية لبطولتي دوري الأبطال والكونفدرالية كل عام، حيث يتم سحبها سراً، ومن دون إعلان معاييرها وموجهاتها.
* سبق للإعلامي خالد الغندور (لاعب الزمالك السابق) أن تحدث جهرةً على الطريقة الممجوجة التي يتبعها الكاف في مجاملة الأهلي، وأورد إحصائية مدققة، أفادت أن الكاف درج على تمميز الأهلي على منافسيه.
* أكد الغندور أن الأهلي حظي بميزة خوض مباراة الإياب في دور الستة عشر على ملعبه 13 عاماً متتالية.
* وقتها اتهم الغندور الكوادر المنتمية للأهلي وتعمل في الكاف بترتيب القرعة وفق ما يخدم مصلحة الأهلي، وأشار إلى قرن شطة ومصطفى مراد فهمي وعمرو شاهين والراحل عمرو فهمي (مؤسس أولتراس أهلاوي) بالاسم.
* أكدت الإحصائية أن الأهلي ظل يلعب مباراته الأولى في مرحلة دور الستة عشر في الفترة من من 2003 وحتى 2016 خارج مصر، لينال ليتمكن من خوض لقاء الإياب في بلاده.
* بالطبع لا يمكن لأي شخص أن يزعم أن ذلك حدث بالصدفة.
* أذكر أن الغندور طلب من الذين يتولون (تظبيط) القرعة للأهلي أن (يظبطوا) القرعة للزمالك أيضاً.
* صحيح أن الكوادر التي ذكرها الغندور أقصيت من الكاف بأمر المدغشقري أحمد أحمد، لكن وجود المقر في القاهرة منح الأهلي خصوصاً، والأندية المصرية تمييزاً واضحاً في القرعة، سيما في المراحل الأولى للبطولة.
* القرعة الوحيدة التي تتم على الملأ تحدث في مرحلة دور المجموعات.
* أخطر من ذلك أن الكاف درج على تجاهل ترتيب الأندية في بطولاتها المحلية، ليمنح صاحب المركز الثاني تمييزاً غير مقبول على بطل الدوري في بلاده، وقد حدث ذلك للمريخ عندما فاز بلقب الدوري وفرض عليه الكاف أن يلعب من الدور التمهيدي لمصلحة الهلال الذي حصل في المرات المذكورة على الوصافة، مع أن بطولة دوري الأبطال تمثل امتداداً طبيعياً لبطولات الدوري المحلية.
* معلوم أن الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم لا يسمح بمثل ذلك الهراء.
* المشاركة في دوري أبطال أوروبا يحكمها ترتيب الفرق في البطولات المحلية.
* لم يحدث بتاتاً أن أقدم الاتحاد الأوروبي لكرة القدم على تمييز وصيف الدوري في أي دولة على البطل.
* المركز الذي يحصل عليه الفريق في دوري بلاده يحدد الكيفية التي يشارك بها، والمرحلة التي يبدأ بها اللعب في بطولتي دوري أبطال أوروبا والدوري الأوروبي.
* الكاف اتحاد متسخ، ورئيسه السابق مدان ومعاقب بالفساد من لجنة الأخلاقيات التابعة للفيفا، ومطارد على ذمة قضية خطيرة من القضاء الفرنسي، والنهج المتبع إجراء القرعة وتنظيم البطولات مريب.
* أما التحكيم الإفريقي فقد غلب الدواء والطبيب، ونجزم أن تنظيفه مستحيل، طالما أن بقي في ساحته أمثال السنغالي ماغيتا نداي، والكاميروني أليوم نيانت، والجابوني كاستان، والزامبي سيكازوي، وغيرهم من المرتشين الذين يبيعون ضمائرهم إلى الشيطان بأبخس الأثمان.
آخر الحقائق
* توقعنا من رئيس المريخ (المنتهية ولايته) أن يكافئ التونسي نصر الدين النابي، مدرب الفريق الأحمر على المستوى المتميز الذي قدمه فريقه أمام سيمبا التنزاني.
* بدلاً من توجيه الشكر إليه والإشادة بمردوده وتحفيزه على قهره للظروف القاسية التي عمل فيها قبل مباراة سيمبا كافأ سوداكال النابي بالطرد من المنصب.
* لم يكمل النابي شهراً واحداً في المريخ، وعمل في ظروف أقل ما توصف بالقاسية.
* وجد فريقه مفككاً وفاقدا لخمسة عشر لاعب ومجرد من اللياقة البدنية وموبوء بالكورونا والإصابات، ومع ذلك قدم أفضل أداء أمام أقوى فرق المجموعة.
* لولا عناد الحظ له لألحق بسيمبا هزيمة تاريخية.
* إقالته بأمر سوداكال غير مستغربة، لجهة أن الرئيس المنتهية ولايته يمارس عبثاً غير مسبوق في ملف التدريب بالنادي الأحمر.
* لم نتوقع من الرئيس الفخري أحمد التازي أن يجاري سوداكال في تخبطه القبيح في ملف التدريب، ولم ننتظر منه أن يعينه بمدرب آخر، مهما بلغت قدراته.
* غداً سيلحق كلارك بالنابي والمدربين العشرة الذين طردهم سوداكال، وسيجد التازي نفسه ملزماً بسداد قيمة الشرط الجزائي للمدرب.
* ليس لنا رأي سالب في الحراك القوي الذي يقوده اتحاد جماهير المريخ، بل ندعمه بقوة، ونشد على أيادي القائمين عليه.
* أثبت لنا هؤلاء الشباب أن جمهور المريخ ما زال موجوداً في ساحة ناديه، ومهموم بأمره.
* اختلافنا معهم محصور في المسار الذي اتبعوه لإزالة مجلس الدمار الشامل.
* لا جدوى من حشد عضوية لن يعترف بها دكتاتور الاتحاد المتواطئ مع الرئيس الفاشل.
* لن يعترف رئيس الاتحاد بالجمعية التي ينوي اتحاد الجماهير عقدها يوم 13 الجاري.
* قرر شداد أن يمنح سوداكال صكاً على بياض، ليمكنه من العبث بالنادي وتجهيز العضوية والنظام الأساسي وعقد الجمعية على هواه.
* بل سلمه خطاباً بالموافقة على عقد جمعية إجازة النظام الأساسي يوم 28 الجاري.
* نتوقع من شباب اتحاد الجماهير أن ينسقوا مع رموز النادي، لتكوين مجلس تسيير للمريخ، يتم فرضه بإرادة الجماهير، وتتواضع كل فئات مجتمع المريخ على دعمه، وتمكينه من السيطرة على الفريق والنادي والإستاد والمكتب التنفيذي. 
* إرادة جماهير المريخ غالبة.
* يتولى المجلس إدارة النادي ويفرض الأمر الواقع على مجلس الفشل ودكتاتور الاتحاد، وليفعلا ما يشاءان.
* بخلاف ذلك سيستمر سوداكال في أخذ المريخ رهينة.. بمباركة ودعم فاسد الاتحاد.
* آخر خبر: أفرضوا الأمر الواقع، والما عاجبو يشرب من البحر!









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمن   تقرع    الاجراس؟



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
        حسن   محمد   حمد 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
   علي مسؤولية شعب المريخ يا شداد..!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

â–  في مسيرته الازلية في استهداف المريخ.. أصدر رئيس اتحاد اموال الكاردينال وسلطات امانة شباب مؤتمر أسرة البشير ..كمال شداد .. تصريحات لا وصف لها بحسب القاموس الإعلامي الاميركي سوي (قلة الادب) والانحطاط والتقعر.. لا غير..!!
â–  التصريح الذي بلغ أقصي درجات الاستفزاز والاستهتار .. بالكيان الاحمر ..معقل قبيلة الرجال(الرجال) الذين تقصر عنهم قامة أمثال كمال حامد شداد .. كان اكثر من طبيعي ان يجد موقعه في ترويسة صحيفة (ريمونتادا).. ولا غرو ..قطعا.. ولا عجب..!!
â–  ازبد كمال وارعد..ولم يلد الا عواءا .. يشبه عقلية هذا الشخص المسكين..الذي يرتدي لبوس فرعون اللعين في مضمار قام اصلا علي الروح الرياضي والعقل السوى والوجدان السليم.. صنع اسما من المظالم والزيف والإثم والعدوان.. بدءا بعاره الابدي في ما عرف بفضيحة تآمره لإسقاط وطنه في ممثله د.حليم..لازاحته عن اطماع ذاته المريضة.. وصولا الي(بيع) كل بطولاته الفشنك(لشراء) رضاء طارق حمزة ومتنفذي نظام الأسرة البشيرية الحاقدة..في آخر حلقات ملف عار المدعو كمال حاقد شداد.. ومن خلال هذه المسيرة المخزية كم بريئ تم ذبحه بسكين حب ذات فرعون زمانه الصدئة.. اللواء النذير وكمال حامد .. الكوتش احمد عبدالله .. الحكام الذين يرفضون تدخلاته المخجلة في اداء المباريات..و..و...والخ... !!
â– تصريحات المدعو كمال حاقد شداد ..اليوم تقول ان علي المريخ تحمل تبعات تصعيد شكوى سيمبا في مشاركة موقوفيه..للاتحاد الإفريقي..  ولان شداد جاء اصلا لإلحاق أقصي ضرر ممكن بالمريخ.. فانه يمهد لضرب المريخ خارجيا.. أيضا مستغلا وجود ..ادم عبدالله رئيسا ..لمريخ السودان في اسوأ صور المهانة والهوان التي يمر بها  23 مليون سوداني ينتسبون للكيان الاحمر العظيم ..لكن
â–  ان علي شداد و تعاونية وانضباط.. وكل من جاء علي (كارو) سلطة امانة النظام البائد وأموال كردنة .. ان يعلموا ..ان الرد عليهم سيأتي مباشرة من فحول مدرجات المريخ .. هذه المرة ..وبيد اشاوس تنظيمات (حملة المخارز الحمراء ) فورا..بلا ادني تريث ولا هدوء ولا رحمة ..
â–  الرد علي بضاعة كردنة وامانة الشباب  التي جيئي بها لاذلال المريخ باسم مجلس مجموعة النهضة .. مسؤولية شعب المريخ .. بذات الطريقة التي  تم بها الرد علي قلة ادب الرجرجة الذين اساءوا لراجي ع العاطي..
â–  الفارق ان تلك كانت في قلب استاد  الهلال..اما هذه فستكون في اي مكان وزمان .. في البيت . في الشارع ..في المسرح .. ويا مريخ ما بعدك روح ...!!

       آخر     الاجراس 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
   التازى ..وبقية الرفاق..!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
â–  اظنكم تابعتم كيف عاد المريخ بذات قوته وسطوته وبهاء قميصه المفدي..ليلة السبت..
â–  قلناها لكل الدنيا ..رغم سوداكال واتحاد السجم واستاد دفن الليل.. سيعود المريخ أمام سيمبا اشرس فرق منافسة هذا العام..
â–  قلنا اننا لم نكتب قبل مباراتي الاهلي وفيتا.. ولم تكن تلك صدفة.. ولكننا نكتب اليوم ونتحدي كل (أبناء الحقد)..والسدود واتحاد الخديعة والمكر وسوداكال واستاد الهلال..   والأسد التنزاني الشرس.. وختمناها ب..بالقران مريخنا مصان ..و ..  قد كان..
â–  ضحكت عفوا تبسمت وعشرات التعليقات.. تتحدث عن جودة قراءتنا للوقائع ..الحمد لله..
â–  لعلم كل الذين يقودهم المكر ومصالحهم للكيد للمريخ.. ان للمريخ رجال..ضكور..   يسهل عليهم جدا التضحية بكل شئ دفاعا عنه..
â–  وعلي شداد الذي نمي كل لحمه من  ظلم المريخ وبقية البغال المتابعة الخيل في منظومة تصفية مريخ السودان..انهم الان في(مرمي ) رصاص هؤلاء الضكور..!!
â– نثمن جدا مع شعب المريخ الوفي كل ما قدمه الشيخ احمد طه التازى لمريخه..لكننا نريد ان نعرف ان كان عطاؤه رهنا بصلته بسوداكال..
â–  المريخ لن يموت يا كمال وعبدالعزيز وسرالختم وبلبل وباني.. وادم وموظفيه مطلقا.. فمن كل جرح ينبت محاربا احمر لا يضاهي..
â–  مريخ خالد عبدالله.. و عصام و ودالياس.. والفريق منصور.. والقناصل حازم ونور الدين..مريخ الوالي والتازي ..مريخ فاروق المحينة ومولانا المجذوب والخريسي..وفتح الله والخندقاوى..وعبدالله ابوعوف.. لن يسير وحده أبدأ..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كلمة حق....



#محمود الدرديري 

ما كنت أريد الخوض في الشأن المريخي في هذا التوقيت  تحديداً. ولكن ما رشح من أخبار عن قرار إيقاف بحق كابتن المريخ أمير كمال من جانب آدم سوداكال. وتناول بعض عشاق المريخ للأمر بادانة أمير كمال والحديث عن مطالبته بأموال طائلة من أجل تجديد تعاقده مع الاحمر جعلني اكتب هذا التعقيب البسيط...
قائد المريخ ظل فى حالة مطارده دائمة لمستحقاته (حافز التسجيل) ولم يجد من آدم سوداكال سوي الكذب والتماطل لفترة لا تقل عن عام كامل...
لعب أمير كمال مبارة فيتا كلوب وهو قادم من سرير المرض مباشره رفقة تمبش.ولو كان أمير متمرداً كما يريد أن يثبت سوداكال لرفض خوض المباراة...
حتي موضوع رفضه للسفر مع البعثة للقاهرة كان بسبب غضبه من التعامل القبيح من الرئيس الاسواء فى تاريخ المريخ والذى لم يحترم قائد الفريق وهو يعطيه الوعود الكاذبه عند كل صباح...
واستجاب أمير كمال لاتصالات عدد من ابناء المريخ وقرر السفر مع الفريق وخاض كذلك مباراة فيتا كلوب.. ومن يريد أن يعرف سبب غياب أمير الاخير فعليه سؤال مدرب المريخ والمقربين من سوداكال... 
قلتها من قبل عبر احد المقالات... إن خطة سوداكال تستند على التخلص من (اولاد جمال) كما يعتقد فى خياله المريض.. وكانت البداية بالتماطل فى قضية بكري المدينه ويريد ان يكون ختامها بشطب أمير كمال...









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

• إنتر ميلان يعزز صدارته بإسقاط أتالانتا في الدوري الايطالي
• تشيلسي يفض الاشتباك مع إيفرتون في صراع المربع الذهبي بالدوري الانجليزي
• فنربخشة يقتسم وصافة الدوري التركي مع جالطة سراي.. وألانيا سبور يتقدم للخامس
• الغرافة يهزم الخور بثلاثية ويصعد للمربع الذهبي في الدوري القطري
• موتسيبي يقترب من رئاسة الكاف بعد تقليص عقوبة إيقاف أحمد أحمد إلى عامين
• يوفنتوس يعوّل على رونالدو في مواجهة بورتو بدوري الأبطال
• إشبيلية الجريح يتطلع لانتفاضة أمام دورتموند في دوري ابطال اوروبا
• رئيس يوفنتوس يحفز أندية أوروبا لدعم تعديلات دوري ابطال أوروبا
• إيقاف حكم تورط في واقعة عنصرية بمباراة باريس وباشاك شهير
• لجنة الطوارئ تلغي بطولة أمم أفريقيا للناشئين التي كان مقررا بالمغرب
• بالميراس يتوج بكأس البرازيل على حساب جريميو
• بوكا جونيورز ينذر ريفر بليت بسباعية في سارسفيلد في الدوري الارجنتيني
• ديل بييرو: قرار بيرلو حول رونالدو ذكي .. بيرلو: مستقبلي لا يتوقف على مباراة بورتو
• بونوتشي: سنلعب اليوم بروح يوفنتوس.. ورونالدو مستعد دائمًا
• رويس: بلوغ ربع نهائي دوري الأبطال دافع كبير للاعبي دورتموند
• لوبيتيجي: إشبيلية لا يزال حيا.. ونرغب في إقصاء دورتموند
• خوان لابورتا: ميسي هنأني بفوزي بانتخابات رئاسة برشلونة
• جوارديولا يهنئ لابورتا .. هنري: أرغب في قص عشب ملعب الإمارات




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15




* الهلال (-- : --) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 15:45  الملاعب HD  الهلال


* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (-- : --) هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 15:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #دوري_ابطال_اوروبا  دور ال16


* يوفنتوس - إيطاليا (-- : --) بورتو - البرتغال 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-2)


* بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا (-- : --) إشبيلية - إسبانيا 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (3-2)


المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)

..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 15


* الامل عطبرة (0 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني 
* توتي الخرطوم (0 : 4) هلال الساحل
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (28) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (25) أهلي مروي (24) الخرطوم (24) الامل (22)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* تشيلسي (2 : 0) إيفرتون
* وست هام يونايتد (2 : 0) ليدز يونايتد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (65) مانشستر يونايتد (54) ليستر سيتي (53) تشيلسي (50) وست هام (48)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الاسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* ريال بيتيس (3 : 2) ديبورتيفو ألافيس
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (59) برشلونة (56) ريال مدريد (54) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (45)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الايطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24


* انتر ميلان (1 : 0) أتلانتا
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (62) ميلان (56) يوفنتوس (52) روما (50) أتلانتا (49)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مواعيد مباريات الإياب من دور ثمن النهائي لـ ‎#دوري_أبطال_أوروبا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يستضيف هلال الفاشر في مباراه مؤجله عصر اليوم بملعب الخرطوم  تحت قيادة مدربه الجديد لي كلارك...



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكوي سيمبا التنزاني للكاف بشأن رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶ الهلال يستقبل طاقمه الفني الجديد بقيادة المدرب ريكاردو فورموزينهو  ويقدمهم في مؤتمر صحفي نهار اليوم ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وقع رسمياً ظهر الإثنين الموافق 8-3-2021 المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك عقده مع النادي لمدة عام واحد كما وقع المعد البدني المصري إسلام جمال عقده مع نادي المريخ ، وذلك بحضور رئيس مجلس الإدارة السيد آدم سوداكال وعقب توقيع عقيدهما توجها مباشرة للإشراف على تدريب الفريق بملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هلال الساحل يكسر نحس 6 مباريات ويعود لسكة الانتصارات
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




هلال الساحل 

فك  فريق هلال الساحل نحس 6 مباريات متتالية لم يعرف فيها طعم الفوز، وانتصر  امس الإثنين، على فريق توتي 4-0 بملعب الخرطوم الوطني، ضمن الأسبوع 15،  في ختام الدور الأول. 

أحرز أهداف هلال الساحل مجاهد العقيد والغاني مايكل أبوجي، بواقع ثنائية لكل لاعب.

ورفع هلال الساحل نقاطه إلى 19 في المركز التاسع، وتجمد توتي عند 17 نقطة في المركز 11.

وفي ستاد حليم/شداد، ضمن الأسبوع 15 أيضا تعادل فريقا الأمل والخرطوم الوطني سلبيا.

ورفع  الوطني نقاطه إلى 24 نقطة في المركز الرابع متساويا مع الأهلي مروي صاحب  المركز الثالث الذي يتفوق بالأهداف، وقفز الأمل إلى 22 نقطة في المركز  السابع.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يصدر جدول إجراءات الجمعية العمومية الغير عادية لتعديل النظام الأساسي  و جدول الأعمال والبرامج  المقرر قيامها يوم السبت المقبل











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						سباق جديد بين الهلال والمريخ في الدوري السوداني الممتاز

 





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الهلال يسعى إلى تعزيز الصدارة، والمريخ للبقاء قريبًا.
يتطّلع الهلال إلى مواصلة انتصاراته عندما يقابل المريخ الفاشر، ضمن الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



ويملك”الأزرق” في رصيده”28â€³ نقطة، وسيلعب تحت أنظار مدربه البرتغالي ريكاردو فورموسينيو.
أمّا الطرف الآخر، المريخ الفاشر، فيعاني الفريق من تراجعٍ في النتائج، إذ يتقوقع الفريق في ذيلية الدوري بـ”8â€³ نقاط.
وبحثا عن فوزٍ جديدٍ أمام هلال الفاشر، سيحاول المريخ التفوّق ليرفع حصيلته من النقاط إلى”28â€³، ليبقى قريبًا من الصدارة.



وفي المقابل، يسعى هلال الفاشر إلى تحسين صورته وموقعه في روليت الدوري.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفكرة مباريات اليوم في الدوري الممتاز

ـ الــمريخ × هلال الفاشر
ـ الساعة 3:45م ــ استاد الخرطوم

ـ الــهلال × مريخ الفاشر
ـ الساعة 3:45م ــ إستاد الهلال .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
المهندس يقترب من الالتحاق بالمريخ



أفادت مصادر مطلعة أن الكابتن محمد موسي الشهير بالمهندس اقترب من تولى منصب المدرب العام لفريق المريخ ليعمل بجانب المدرب الأنجليزي الجديد لي  كلارك.


وجاء ترشيح” المهندس ” من جانب عدد من الأعضاء وذلك باعتباره الأنسب في المرحلة المقبلة فضلا عن الفرصة تتيح له اكتساب المزيد من الخبرات في مجال التدريب من خلال العمل مع المدرب الانجليزي


واشرف لي كلارك على اول حصة تدريبية مع الاحمر امس الاثنين بعد توقيعه على العقودات مباشرة.
















 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بترتيب مسبق ضمني اجتماع مطول مع دكتور كمال شداد  نقلت له فيه وبكل الصراحه  رؤية  اهل المريخ .



ذكرت للدكتور ان اهل المريخ يعتبرون انه  ساعد في تعميق الازمه بتدخله  لمصلحة طرف ضد اطراف اخري .  اكدت له مقدرة اهل المريخ في حل مشاكلهم في حالة ابتعاده  عن التدخل المباشر، . اكدت للدكتور ان اهل المريخ كانوا جاهزين لتقديم شخصيات  اخري في رئاسة النادي بعد  نهاية عمر المجلس في خمسه اكتوبر ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ . 
طالبت الدكتور  بالضغط الايجابي لضمان  شفافيه اي جمعيه عموميه لاجازة النظام الاساسي بما فيها من تسهيل اجراءات   تجديد العضويه لكل من يرغب وعمل نظام واليه للنظر في طعون العضويه ونشر  مسودة النظام الاساسي  المقترح الذي اعتمده الاتحاد     في الموقع الرسمي   قبل  انعقاد الجمعية .
ذكرت للدكتور . خطورة  قيام جمعيتين في المريخ في الفتره المقبله  وان ذلك سيعمق الازمه بصوره غير مسبوقه.  
اكدت للدكتور. ان الوضع في المريخ بلغ حاليا درجه عاليه من الخطوره  وانه يتحمل مسؤلية الغليان الجماهيري    وما قد ينجم عنه .  
في انطباعي ان دكتور شداد قد بلغته الرساله  واضحه وقويه واستمع اليها بصوره ايجابيه  ولكن الافعال تبقي دائما اقوي من الاقوال.
اكتب هذا التقرير قبل اجتماع اليوم بين اتحاد الجماهير والاخ ادم سوداكال  ونتمني ان يكون محاولة اخيره ناجحه لنزع فتيل الازمه قبل الانفجار !!.


نادر ابراهيم مالك  .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــمـــــريــخ ينازل "الخيَّالة" ويتطلع لمواصلة الانتصارات

  يعود "المريخ" إلى منافسة الدوري الممتاز عصر اليوم الثلاثاء بمواجهة  "هلال الفاشر" على ملعب "إستاد الخرطوم في جولة مؤجلة من مباريات الأسبوع  الثاني عشر من النسخة السادسة والعشرين.

 ويبحث "الأحمر" عن مواصلة الانتصارات في رحلة الدفاع عن لقب الدوري ويطمح  للفوز بجولة اليوم وتعزيز تفوقه قبل نهاية النصف الأول من الموسم ويملك  الفريق في رصيده "25" نقطة وتنتظره ثلاث جولات أمام المتصدر "الهلال"  و"المريخ الفاشر" إلى جانب "حي الوادي نيالا".

 وتدخل الفرقة الحمراء جولة اليوم تحت قيادة المدرب الجديد "الإنجليزي  كلارك" بعد تسلّم مهامه الرسمية عشيّة الأمس رفقة طاقمه المعاون بقيادة  "الفطناسي" و"مويير" والمصري "إسلام جمال" ويطمح الطاقم الجديد في التعرف  على مشكلات الفريق بأسرع مايمكن قبل العودة لمنافسة الأبطال.

 في المقابل يدخل "الخيَّالة" الجولة بنيّة تعطيل "المريخ" وخطف النقاط  الثلاث أو على الأقل الخروج بنقطة واحدة ويملك الفريق في رصيده "15" نقطة  ويطمح للابتعاد عن مناطق الذيلية بجدول الترتيب العام.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــهـــــلال يدافع عن صدارته أمام متذيل الترتيب

  يعود "الهلال" إلى منافسة الدوري الممتاز عصر اليوم الثلاثاء بمواجهة  "مريخ الفاشر" على أرضية ملعبه بأمدرمان في جولة مؤجلة من مباريات الأسبوع  الثالث عشر من النسخة السادسة والعشرين.

 ويبحث "الأزرق" عن تعزيز صدارته للمنافسة في رحلة استعادة اللقب الغائب عن  خزائن الفريق منذ ثلاث سنوات، ويطمح "الهلال" لتعزيز تفوقه قبل نهاية  النصف الأول من الموسم ويملك الفريق في رصيده "28" نقطة وتنتظره جولتين  أمام مطارده المباشر "المريخ" و"الهلال الفاشر".

 وتدخل الفرقة الزرقاء جولة اليوم بقيادة المدرب العام "كمال الشغيل"  ويتوقع حضور الطاقم الفني الجديد بقيادة "البرتغالي ريكاردو" وطاقمه  المعاون، ومشاهدة المباراة من دخل الملعب للوقوف على شكل الفريق قبل تسلّم  المهام رسمياً قبل العودة لمنافسة الأبطال.

 في المقابل يدخل "السلاطين" الجولة بنيّة تعطيل "الهلال" وخطف النقاط  الثلاث أو على الأقل الخروج بنقطة واحدة ويملك الفريق في رصيده "9" نقاط في  المركز الأخير بجدول الترتيب العام.
 #سبورتاق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقارير || كلارك يبدا مهمته بوعد وطلب 

موقع  || كووووره 

بدأ الإنجليزي لي كلارك مهمته مع المريخ السوداني، بالإشراف على أول حصة تدريبية مساء اليوم الإثنين، بملعب إدارة الرياضة العسكرية، بمعاونة مدرب التأهيل والأحمال الجديد المصري إسلام جمال.


وحضر التدريب، رئيس النادي آدم سوداكال، ونائباه الصادق صالح جابر وعلي أبشر، إضافة لعضو المجلس عمر محمد عبد الله.


وقال المدير الفني، إنه سيمنح جميع اللاعبين فرصة المشاركة، ومن المهم أن يستمتع الجميع بلعب كرة القدم.

وأضاف: "ستكون هناك خطة واضحة، ومن المهم أن يكون الجميع مستعدا في الوقت المحدد للتدريبات".

وزاد: "الفرصة متاحة لجميع اللاعبين للانتقال إلى أوروبا بشرط الاجتهاد، حيث يملك علاقات واسعة تمهّد ذلك".

من جهته، قال المعد البدني إسلام جمال، إنه سيعمل على رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية في الفريق، والانتقال بمستوى اللاعبين لمراحل متقدمة.

وأشرف إسلام جمال مباشرة على علاج عماد الصيني الذي يعاني من إصابة على مستوى العضلة الأمامية، كما وضع برنامجا تدريبيا لرمضان عجب.


يذكر أن المريخ سيواجه هلال الفاشر، عصر اليوم  الثلاثاء، بملعب ستاد الخرطوم، بالدوري السوداني الممتاز.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مدرب المريخ السوداني يعلنها: نخطّط للتأهل الإفريقي والفوز بالدوري الممتاز 

  لي كلارك يوقع عقدًا مع المريخ السوداني


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يؤكّد لي كلارك  بأنّ الفوز بما تبقى من مباريات إفريقية والدوري السوداني الممتاز.
أعلن مدرب المريخ السوداني، لي كلارك، عن أنّه يخطّط للفوز في  المباريات المتبقية في دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا،مشيرًا إلى أنّ الفرص  في التأهل إلى الدور المقبل ما زالت قائمة.



وقال  الإنجليزي لي كلارك، بحسب برنامج”ملعب أون تايم”، إنّ الأهلي المصري يعدّ  أحد أكبر المرشحين للفوز بالبطولة، ويمتلك لاعبين مميزين وأصحاب خبرات  كبيرة، ومواجهة الأهلي هي من تصنع أسماء المدربين واللاعبين.
وأردف”المريخ يمتلك لاعبين مميزين ولديهم الخبرات الأفريقية الكبيرة،  ونحتاج الفوز في الثلاث مباريات المقبلة للتأهل، بجانب الفوز بالدوري  السوداني”.
والإنجليزي لي كلارك، كان قد تولى المهمة الفنية للمريخ السوداني خلفًا للتونسي نصر الدين النابي الذي غادر بالإقالة.



ويتواجد  المريخ السوداني في المرتبة الأخيرة بالمجموعة الأولى بنقطةٍ وحيدةٍ، فيما  يتصدّر سيمبا التنزانى برصيد 7 نقاط، ثم فيتا كلوب الوصيف برصيد 3 نقاط  بفارق الأهداف عن الأهلى صاحب المركز الثالث بنفس عدد النقاط.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كيف يلعب كلارك ؟ جولة في عقل مدرب المريخ

بواسطة Mohamed Elhalees آخر تحديث مارس 
قرر نادي المريخ السوداني تعيين لي كلارك مديراً فنياً للفريق الأول خلفاً للتونسي المقال نصرالدين النابي بعد تذيله ترتيب جدول مجموعته في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

القرار جاء سريع ولم يترك مسئولي الفريق العريق فرصة لأحد بالتكهن أوطرح أسماء وترشحيات سواء وطنية أو أجانب وهو ما يؤكد أن المفاوضات مع الإنجليزي قد بدأت منذ فترة.

وفي التقرير التالي نوفر لمتابعي الكرة السودانية والعربية تحليل شامل لكل ما يتمتع بها مدرب المريخ الجديد من قدرات فنية وتجارب سابقة فهو وجه جديد على ملاعبنا.

إطلالة على مسيرة كلارك كلاعب
يمكن وصف رحلة لي كلارك في الملاعب التي استمرت لنحو 16 موسم بالجيدة، بالطبع هو لم يترى قميص أحد الفرق الكبرى في أوروبا ولكنه حظى بمنافسة كبيرة خلال مواسم عديدة.

بدء الإنجليزي حكايته في المستطيل الأخضر عبر بوابة فريق نيوكاسل موسم 1990 واستمر معه لنحو 7 مواسم كاملة كلاعب وسط أساسي في تشكيل الفريق الإنجليزي.

ثم انتقل إلى صفوف سندرلاند لمدة موسمين ومنه إلى فولهام وظل يدافع عن قميصه حتى موسم 2004-2005 وختم حياته الكروية حيث بدء بمشاركته مع نيوكاسل موسم 2006.

المسيرة التدريبية لمدرب المريخ الجديد
اتجه كلارك إلى التدريب بمجرد أن أنهى مسيرته كلاعب وعمل كمساعد لمدة موسمين وحصل على العديد من الشهادات قبل أن يتجه إلى خوض مغامرته الأول كمدير فني.

في عام 2008 أعلن نادي هدرسفيلد تاون عن التعاقد مع المدرب كلارك من أجل إعادة الفريق إلى الدوري الإنجليزي وظل في مقعدة ل4 مواسم متتالية نافس خلالها بشراسة على بطاقة الصعود إلى البريميرليج.

وكان نادي برمنجهام سيتي هو المحطة الثانية لكلارك وقضى معه موسمين تم تقييمهم بالمتوسط ليرحل إلى بلاكبول حيث التجربة التي دامت 3 سنوات.

خاض كلارك بعد ذلك تجارب وُصفت بالغير ناجحه مع فريق كليمارنوك موسم 2016-2017 وبليت سبارتانز موسم 2019- 2020.

ويمكننا رصد ملاحظات عامة من خلال المسيرة التدريبية للإنجليزي كلارك قبل أن نتناول الجانب الخططي:

1- كلارك مدرب يجيد الاستقرار ويعرف العمل بهدوء مع الإدارات ودائماً ما يستمر لأكثر من موسم على الأقل وهو ما يُنبأ بتفاهم في السودان.

2- لم يخوض المدرب الإنجليزي تجربة حقيقية للمنافسة على لقب فطموحات الفرق التي قادها تتمثل في تقديم موسم جيد وهو ما سيتطلب تغيره عندما يقود المريخ الذي ينافس على الألقاب.

تحليل| تعرف على قدرات ريكاردو فورمسينو التكتكية

3- يجلس مدرب المريخ الجديد بدون عمل منذ ما يزيد عن عام وهو سلاح ذو حدين فربما يكون دافع للشغف والعمل وربما يأتي ببعض التجريب والتسرع.

4- سيحظى كلارك بميزة لم تُمنح لسابقيه في العملاق السوداني وهي مشاركته في دوري أبطال دون ضغوط وهو ما سيسمح له بالإبداع أكثر.

5- يجيد التعامل مع وسائل الإعلام والتواصل مع الجماهير فهو يحظى بشخصية مرحة.

نقاط حول الجانب الخططي لكلارك
بحسب رصد تجارب كلارك السابقة في عالم التدريب فيعرف عنه التوازن الخططي مع الميل إلى تأمين الدفاع بدرجة كبيرة فهو لا يفضل المغامرة خوفا|ً من الخسارة.

كما يركز على الجانب البدني بشدة ويعتبره المقياس الأهم في تفاصيل اللقاءات لذلك يختار بعناية مخطط الأحمال.

في الغالب يُعطي تعليمات دفاعية للظهيرين مقابل زيادة لاعبي الإرتكاز ويعتمد على وجود مهاجم صريح يجيد التسجيل من أقل الفرص وإستغلال الكرات العالية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#اتحاد_الجماهير

الدعوة لكل جماهير المريخ للاجتماع مساء اليوم ب حوش النادي .. السابعة مساءا .. لتوضيح ما تم بالأمس بمنزل ود الياس
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						إليكم تشكيلة المريخ أمام هلال الفاشر
 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تلعب عصر اليوم.
حصل”باج نيوز” على التشكيل الرسمي للمريخ لمباراته أمام هلال الفاشر في الدوري السوداني الممتاز.



وتضم  القائمة، منجد النيل، أحمد طبنجة، أحمد موسى تمبش، أديلي، عبد الرحمن  كرنقو، التاج يعقوب، ضياء الدين محجوب، توني إديجو، الجزولي نوح، سيف تيري،  وماتوكوس.
ويملك المريخ في جعبته”25â€³ نقطة، فيما يملك هلال الفاشر”15â€³ نقطة.



*

----------

